# welche Fischgröße lohnt sich zum essen?



## hackebeil (10. Juni 2007)

kein c&r diskussion!!

2 thread 
heute musste ich wieder an einem 22 cm barsch feststellen das es sich nicht wirklich lohnt den kleinen mitzunehmen. viel schupperrei, arbeit mit gräten und und und.

daher frag ich mich: wann lohnt es sich fisch mitzunehmen?
oft hört man auch das große hechte nicht schmecken, klein vieh nur als frikadelle.
hab ihr für euch ne mindestgrenze gesetzt oder ist bei euch alles was über dem schonmaß ist bereit fürs abendessen??
nennt mal ein paar fischarten und dazu die grenzen.

bitte keine diskussion über releasen usw.
danke und viel spass


----------



## HD4ever (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: welche Fischgröße lohnt sich zum essen?*

nee, da ist nix dran an den Lütten ... meine Barschgrößen so ca bei min 28cm - max 38-40 cm zum filetieren.
kleinere lohnen nicht wirklich und größere finde ich zu schade ...
zum Glück hab ich nen paar Gewässerstellen an denen sich schöne Gestreifte immer rumtreiben ... |rolleyes


----------



## HD4ever (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: welche Fischgröße lohnt sich zum essen?*

und schuppen lohnt sich noch weinger bei Barschen ... :q
geht sauschwer und macht viel zu viel Arbeit .... filetieren und dann ist das gut ! #6


----------



## hackebeil (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: welche Fischgröße lohnt sich zum essen?*

ach schön, wenn diese mal bei mir beissen würden. war auch der letzte der entschuppt wurde


----------



## Steffen90 (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: welche Fischgröße lohnt sich zum essen?*



HD4ever schrieb:


> und schuppen lohnt sich noch weinger bei Barschen ... :q
> geht sauschwer und macht viel zu viel Arbeit .... filetieren und dann ist das gut ! #6


genau!
und das geht selbst mit 10cm barschen!
und ich sag dir, die arbeit lohnt sich!


----------



## aal-andy (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: welche Fischgröße lohnt sich zum essen?*

ich habe barsch als sehr sehr leckeren fisch kennengelernt, ab mitte 20cm (nach oben offen) nehme ich mit, die filets werden dann in der truhe gesammelt. werde auch dieses jahr erstmalig probieren, aus weißfischen mal frikadellen und sauer-eingelegte heringsalternativen zu zaubern. ist sicherlich ´ne menge fizzelsarbeit, aber versuch mach kluch. wenn´s nix wird, gehen sie demnächst halt wieder zurück.


----------



## hackebeil (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: welche Fischgröße lohnt sich zum essen?*

klingt alles gut. aber bitte auch über andere fischarten diskutieren.


----------



## Steffen90 (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: welche Fischgröße lohnt sich zum essen?*



hackebeil schrieb:


> klingt alles gut. aber bitte auch über andere fischarten diskutieren.


du kannst sogut wie alles mitnehmen! jeder fisch ab ca. 10cm lässt sich verwerten!
manche nehmen sogar kleine gründlinge mit und essen sie! also es geht alles!


----------



## hackebeil (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: welche Fischgröße lohnt sich zum essen?*

hm, naja, mir ist ein 10 cm barsch zu klein. die arbeit lohnt sich nicht dafür, dann lass ich ihn lieber noch was im see. hecht ab 80 cm würde ich auch nicht mehr mitnehmen, so wie welche unter 55cm. rotaugen usw nur wenn's dicke sind


----------



## HD4ever (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: welche Fischgröße lohnt sich zum essen?*



hackebeil schrieb:


> klingt alles gut. aber bitte auch über andere fischarten diskutieren.



das artet doch nur wieder in ne Zankerei aus ....
der eine nimmt 35er Zander mit, ich nix was unter 50 cm ist ...
entscheiden muß das jeder für sich solange das in den gesetzlichen Regelungen bewegt ....
ich habe bei den meisten ne Mindestgröße und ne Maxgröße ...


----------



## aal-andy (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: welche Fischgröße lohnt sich zum essen?*

wenn es sich um das kulinarische Lohnen in deinem Trööt handelt, wären theoretisch meine Favoriten Forelle, Zander, Hecht, Aal, Barsch, Dorsch, und Scholle, die ich vom Geschmack her bereits ab Schonmaß mitnehmen würde. Aber das ist mir dann doch zuviel Arbeit im Verhältnis zur Ausbeute, da bin ich effektiv zu faul zum verwerten.


----------



## hackebeil (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: welche Fischgröße lohnt sich zum essen?*



HD4ever schrieb:


> ich habe bei den meisten ne Mindestgröße und ne Maxgröße ...


und die wollte ich wissen!
denk doch das es ohne zankerei geht. soll nur ein erfahrungsaustauschthread (geiles wort) im anglerboard werden. so kann man als anfänger gucken was sich wirklich lohnt, reines richtmaß. durch erfahrung bekommt dann jeder ne eigene meinung.

hab zb noch nie nen aal geangelt, wenn mich jetzt jemand fragt könnte ich nicht sagen welche größe gut zum verspeisen ist


----------



## Geraetefetischist (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: welche Fischgröße lohnt sich zum essen?*



> und schuppen lohnt sich noch weinger bei Barschen ...
> geht sauschwer und macht viel zu viel Arbeit .... filetieren und dann ist das gut !



Waaaa? ab 15cm sind die ok, und ich schupp die immer, mit dem Richtigen Schupper geht das ganz gut. p,s. Erst Schuppen, dann ausnehmen! nie andersherum.

Und zur Not kann man sie auch kurz unter Heisswasser tunken, dann gehts angeblich noch viel Besser mit dem Schuppen.
Ich machs aber mit der Methode für echte Männer 

Man sollte sie aber nicht zuhause in der Küche schuppen. Und es ist recht angenehm, wenn man vorher mit ner Massiven Schere die piekigen Flossen und Kiemendeckel Kastriert.

Geschuppte ausgenommene Geköpfte und gewaschene Barsche dann mit Pfeffer Salz und Curry würzen, leicht bemehlen und mit Butter in der Pfanne Braten. 
Ihr Schuppt dann vermutlich auch, die Haut ist so genial.

Imo geht das mit dem Schuppen übrigens genausoschnell wie das Filetieren, und Filetieren lohnt sich imo eher nicht, weil zuviel verschnitt ist.

Die Kleinsten Fische in meiner Küche sind vermutlich die Anchovis für auffe Pizza, aber auch Fritierte Gründlinge oder Rotaugen in Bratheringsart sind ein echter Genuss

Und wenn ich Kaviar mitbedenke lohnt sich eigentlich jede Fischgrösse zum Essen. 
Oft sind mir die Fische eher zu Gross zum Mitnehmen, für Hälfte wegwerfen mag ich die dann oft nicht abstechen. 

@ Aal Andy
Was ist denn an ner Forelle oder Scholle gross an Arbeit? An unseren geräucherten Forellen kann man die Haut mitessen, die haben sich in der Salzlake über Nacht von selbst geschuppt (Ganz Frische Forellen!)
Und an ner scholle schneidet man hinter (über) dem Kopf ein bis zur Wirbelsäule, bricht diese, reisst den Kopf samt eingeweiden ab und wenn man mag kann man noch mit nem kleinen Haken die Geschlechtsprodukte rausziehen. Fertig. 

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Eisenkneter (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: welche Fischgröße lohnt sich zum essen?*

Tach.

Mit Räucherofen sind auch 15er Barsche ein Genuss. es entfällt auch schubben, abziehen, filetieren etc. besser als hecht allemal. die ess ich nicht mehr, egal wie groß. zander persönlich 55 aufwärts.

wels ist seltsam. ich hab schon stücke von 160-cm-viechern mit genuss vertilgt und 10 pfünder angeekelt in die tonne gedrückt. schade drum. seither ist waller von meiner speisekarte verschwunden. hatte eben grade eine schleie im rauch. mein sohnemann bestand drauf seinen ersten fisch über 20 cm zu essen. war ok, aber nix was ich wieder haben muss.

anbei das heutige sammelsurium aus bachsaibling, besagter schleie, nem aal und nem halben zander.

den zander hätt ich besser gebacken. aber ich hab ja noch ne hälfte.

das war dann gleichzeitig auch alles was dieses jahr bisher den weg auf meinen teller fand. der rest schwimmt wieder. drunter auch ein paar bafos aus dem bach. die sind zu schade zum essen, sonst gehen nur noch döbel an die mücken.


----------



## Denni_Lo (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: welche Fischgröße lohnt sich zum essen?*

Barsch ab 26-38 cm

Zander ab 60 cm

Waller ab 60 cm, muß hier auch sagen das der momentan mehr wie eine Plage ist und auch teilweise andere Raubfische verdrängt. Zander und Barsch Fänge meinerseits sind deutlich zurückgegangen, dafür kriege ich Waller obwohl ich keine haben will :c Das bestätigen mit auch andere Angler.

Hecht ab 80 cm

Karpfen ab 40 bis max 60 cm danach ist IMHO echt ebbe im Karton bei dem mitm Geschmack

Brassen ab 30 cm

Rotauge/Rotfeder ab 15 cm, dann aber KöFi zum essen ab 20. Gesalzen und getrocknet echt was feines #6

Barbe so ab 45 cm

Forelle, nur am Forellenteich oder halt beim An und Abangeln und Königsfischen

Aal lasse ich ziehen

Tjo das waren so meine Hauptzielfische. Dorsche und andere  Meeres Fische binn ich nicht scharf drauf. Ich fahre auch nicht nach Norwegen oder so, keine Zeit und auch nicht wirklich Lust, Urlaub will ich in der Sonne am Strand mit Frau genießen. Bisi planschen und kühle Getränke genießen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: welche Fischgröße lohnt sich zum essen?*

Hab mal kurz die OT - Posts verschoben.



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn ich Kaviar mitbedenke lohnt sich eigentlich jede Fischgrösse zum Essen.


Genau so sehe ich das auch.

Gerade zum Thema Barsche:
Geht mal an den Bodensee und schaut mal, welche Barschgrößen da von den Berufsfischern noch zu "Kretzerfilet" verarbeitet werden. Da ist unter 20 schon eher normal als über 25.........

Kleine fingerlange (Weiss)Fische kann man z. B. auch prima fritieren (ausnehmen, Kopf ab wers will, manche essen den auch gerne mit), salzen, pfeffern, in Roggenmehhl wenden und in einer Fritüre bei ca. 180 Grad dunkelbraun knusprig ausbacken. Kann man mit Gräten essen, schmeckt klasse.

Denkt man an viele europäische Nachbarn mit der Glasaalesserei (halte ich nicht für gut, aber die Frage war ja nach der Fischgröße, die (noch) zum essen geeignet ist).

Auf jeden Fall läßt sich bei jeder Fischgröße leckere Suppe herstellen, sollte einem sonst nix einfallen.

Und zuzm Thema, welche Fischgröße besonders gut zum essen geeignet ist, gibts eigentlich zwei Antwortrubriken:
1.: Die kulinarische, also welche Größe welcher Art den besten Filetanteil hat und was man damit machen will.
Beispiel: Eine Portionsforelle kann man zwar beizen, auf Grund des höheren Fettgehaltes und des besseren "Schnittbildes" wären dazu größere Fische (so ab ca. 1,5 Kilo aufwärts) besser geeignet . Die Portionsforelle dagegen hat ihre Aufgabe als "Forelle blau" oder "Müllerin"....

2.: Den gewässerspezifischen. Bin zwar Koch, aber eben auch Angler. Dieser anglerische Aspekt liet mir da einfach näher. Bleiben wir mal bei der Forelle. In einem kleinen Bach, wo die Fische kaum größer als 35 cm werden, kann man durchaus auch eine 30 cm - Forelle mitnehmen, in einem größeren Fluss, wo vielleicht bei 35 cm schon die Durchschnittsgröße liegt, würde ich vielleicht eher zu 40 cm tendieren.

Gilt natürlich analog für alle Fischarten/Gewässer.

Festzuhalten bleibt in meinen Augen, dass ein frischer, selbstgefangener Fisch unter allen Aspekten (von Naturschutz bis zum kulinarischen..) einfach eines der wertvollsten Lebensmittel überhaupt ist.....


----------



## caprifischer79 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: welche Fischgröße lohnt sich zum essen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall läßt sich bei jeder Fischgröße leckere Suppe herstellen, sollte einem sonst nix einfallen.


Das denk ich jedes mal, wenn man die die Reste vom Zander filetieren wegschmeißt.. Eigentlich schade drum. Aber einfach abgekocht..nee, geht gar nicht. 

Meine Meinung zu Zander: wenns nicht der erste der Saison oder nach ewig nichts fangen ist, sollte er 65 schon mindestens haben.. eher mehr. Die verschwinden ja nicht durchs zurücksetzen. Nächstes Jahr ist er schon ein ganzes Stück größer. Dann lohnt sich auch die Entnahme.
Zu Barsche.
Egal wie groß sie sind, wir haben festgestellt, dass selbst von nem großen Barsch fast nichts über bleibt, wenn de da anfängst zu filetieren. Nicht mal von nem 40er. Und ich kann filetieren..
Schade um die Haut, anscheinend, aber da gibts für mich nur noch eins.. Hinterm Kopf und runter in Richtung Brustflosse gerade nur die Haut einschneiden, die Haut mit ner Zange fassen und die Haut nach hinten runterreißen.
Das lohnt sich auch noch mit nem 20+ Barsch.
Und was übrig bleibt sieht absolut appetitlich aus.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: welche Fischgröße lohnt sich zum essen?*

Hi Leute,

Hier meine Liste

Forelle: ab dem Mindestmaß(28cm)
Hecht: ab 60cm
Aal: wenn man ihn zurücksetzen kann dann ab 50cm
Barsch: Nicht unter 30cm(wenns mehrere werden ab 28cm)
Zander: hab noch keinen maßigen gefangen(deshalb wird mein erster maßiger drann glauben)
Wels: darf bei uns erst ab 70cm(hab aber noch keinen gefangen)
Quappe: ab 30cm
Karpfen: garnicht
Schleie: ab 35cm


----------



## Gralf (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: welche Fischgröße lohnt sich zum essen?*

Hallo

hier sind ja so wenig Angaben zu Aal. Ab wann lohnt sich das? Ich fange die selten und Angel nicht gezielt darauf. 

Aber man möchte ja gerüstet sein


----------



## caprifischer79 (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: welche Fischgröße lohnt sich zum essen?*

Also mit Aal ist das so ne Sache find ich. Lohnen!! tut sich das erst so ab 50-55cm. Zumindest zum räuchern. Keine Ahnung was die Franzosen etc. mit den Schnürsenkeln machen.Bei uns im Rhein liegt das Schonmaß bei 40cm. Und das sind wirklich Schnürsenkel..
Und auch wenns wohl ökologisch betrachtet wohl keinen großen Unterschied macht, ob ich den Aal mit 40cm oder erst mit 60+ murkse, gelaicht hat ja keiner von beiden, wir setzen sie zurück. Außer der Haken sitz tief im Schlund etc. Für den Aal machts wohl einen erheblichen Unterschied noch ein paar Jährchen im Rhein zu leben.. deshalb, kleine Aale (unter 55cm) schneiden wir die Schnur vorm Maul ab und setzten sie wieder zurück. Haken lösen ist meist unmöglich und unnötige Quälerei.
Grüße


----------



## buk (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: welche Fischgröße lohnt sich zum essen?*

Ich zieh den Barschen nach der gleichen Methode wie caprifischer79 die Haut ab. Hab dabei weniger Verlust an Fisch als beim Filetieren, es geht relativ schnell, lohnt sich auch bei einem 20er und es lässt sich nicht viel schwieriger als ein Filet essen.


----------



## andreas0815 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: welche Fischgröße lohnt sich zum essen?*

*Hallo,*

*Hier meine aktuelle Liste*

Forelle: ab dem Mindestmaß(28cm)
Hecht: ab 50cm
Aal: ab 45cm
Barsch: ab 30cm
Zander: hab noch keinen maßigen gefangen(deshalb wird mein erster maßiger mit Sicherheit auf dem Grill landen)
Wels: ab 70cm Delikatese#6
Schleie: ab 35cm
Karpfen: ab 35 cm
Barben: ab 35 cm

________________#h Gruß Andreas


----------



## bennie (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: welche Fischgröße lohnt sich zum essen?*

ich nehme generell wenig mit, hier mal meine Maße:

Hecht 60cm
Forelle ab Portion (weil Puff)
Aal 60cm


Fische die ich nie fange ...
Zander 55cm solltens schon sein
Wels 80cm oder maß


----------



## maesox (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: welche Fischgröße lohnt sich zum essen?*

Hier meine wenn überhaupt:


Hecht: 75cm-85cm,Zander: 65cm-80cm,Forelle 40cm,Barsch 35cm


----------



## kingandre88 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: welche Fischgröße lohnt sich zum essen?*

Die maße die ich nenne,würde ich gerne auch als mindestmaße sehen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!#c
Also meine Vorstellungen sehen so aus:
Aal=ab 50cm
Karpfen=ab 50cm
Barsch=ab 30 cm
Forelle=ab 30 cm
Zander=ab 50 cm
Hecht=ab 60 cm
Barbe=ab 40 cm
Schleie=ab 30 cm

Diese Fische nehme ich ab folgender Größe mit:
Brasse=ab 50 cm
Rotauge und Rotfeder=ab 25 cm
Wels=ab 50 cm
Döbel=ab 40 cm

Ich nehme auch kleiner mit,wenn bei diesen z.b. die Innereien schon vorne rauskommen!!!!
Ein Maximalmaß wäre z.b. für Aale nicht schlecht!!!!!#h
Das waren meine Ansichten(Wer daran was auszusetzen hat,kann es ruhig äußern!!!
Petri!!!!!


----------



## andre23 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: welche Fischgröße lohnt sich zum essen?*

forelle ab 30cm...schlei ab 30cm...wels ab 50cm|kopfkrat#c
(ich nehme auch kleiner mit????)


----------



## nordman (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: welche Fischgröße lohnt sich zum essen?*

wir hatten neulich mal einen kleinen geschmacksvergleich gemacht. da mussten sich die unbestrittenermassen leckeren barschfilets mit quappenfilets messen.

die quappen waren eher 2 klassen besser als eine... einer der feinsten fische ueberhaupt meiner meinung nach.

allerdings hængt das bei denen ganz klar mit der grøsse zusammen. quappen von ueber 60 cm werden zu festfleischig, ab 70cm regelrecht zæh. also nehme ich nur noch fische zwischen 40 und 50cm mit, weil nur diese die wahre delikatesse sind.

es gibt also nicht nur eine grøsse, ab der sich die mitnahme lohnt, sondern auch eine, bis zu der es sich lohnt.

zu den quappen muss ich aber nochmal etwas loswerden:
diese fische werden ja nicht selten als beifang beim aalangeln gefangen, und oft vertreiben sich aalangler mit quappenfischen die winterzeit.

nur leider werden die quappen dann auch genauso wie aale zubereitet: die werden einfach in die ræuchertonne gehængt. das ist meines erachtens die denkbar schlechteste zubereitungsart fuer diesen feinen fisch, er schmeckt dann nur noch nach salz und wird zæh wie leder. versucht es mal mit duensten oder pochieren, da hat man wesentlich mehr von.


----------



## kingandre88 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: welche Fischgröße lohnt sich zum essen?*

Nur wenn wirklich davon ausgegangen werden kann,das der Fisch nicht überlebt!!!!!Stark Blutend oder wie halt beschrieben Innereien schon sehr weit vorne im Maul sind!!!!!!
Übrigens sind die Schonmaße in NRW:Wels=50,Schleie=20 und Forelle 25 cm!!!


----------



## an78 (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: welche Fischgröße lohnt sich zum essen?*

Hier mal meine Masse, bei denen ich gern auch mal einen Fisch mitnehme

Barsch ab 25cm
Hecht 70  - 85 cm
Schleie ab 30cm
Karpfen 45 - 55cm
Wels 70cm - 120cm

Gruß André


----------



## Hummer (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: welche Fischgröße lohnt sich zum essen?*



micha438 schrieb:


> Aal ab 3 cm
> 
> Seeigel ab 5 cm
> seegurke ab 400 cm
> ...



Was hast Du denn geraucht?!

Petri

Hummer


----------

